# Hi. New Sound Designer/Label Owner/Artist Here



## TTU (May 16, 2017)

Hi guys. This forums seems like an awesome place to learn and share about a lot of things. Happy to be here. Feel free to check out my site 

http://touch-the-universe.com/


----------



## Jaap (May 16, 2017)

Welcome and checked out quickly some stuff on your site and some cool sounding stuff! Small sidenote and maybe you are aware of it, but the "about" page is not working.
Enjoy your stay here and looks like we have a nice addition with you onboard!


----------



## TTU (May 16, 2017)

Thanks for your welcome, though, I don't really have an about page. Can you be more specific?


----------



## Katzenjammer (May 16, 2017)

Hey! 

A few notes on the website. I would recommend going through your blog as you have dead links to YouTube and Soundcloud in there. Also, I would remove the unused categories. Having them with a href to # and nothing happens when clicking them makes the site seem faulty. Like it's not working properly.


----------



## Jaap (May 16, 2017)

TTU said:


> Thanks for your welcome, though, I don't really have an about page. Can you be more specific?



It is under the Music tab - you have DJ sets and Artists there and if you click that you get a 404 error (the link in the browserbar is http://touch-the-universe.com/about.html - thats why I mentioned it the about page  )


----------



## TTU (May 16, 2017)

Got it. Thanks for bringing this to my attention and for checking out the site  I will have that page up soon and linked properly. Cheers.


----------



## TTU (May 16, 2017)

Katzenjammer said:


> Hey!
> 
> A few notes on the website. I would recommend going through your blog as you have dead links to YouTube and Soundcloud in there. Also, I would remove the unused categories. Having them with a href to # and nothing happens when clicking them makes the site seem faulty. Like it's not working properly.



Okay! Thanks so much, it's been a little while since I've updated the blog even though I've made a few more videos since then. I will give that section and the rest of the site some more love very soon. Thanks for checking and for your suggestions, it's very helpful


----------



## Jaap (May 16, 2017)

TTU said:


> Got it. Thanks for bringing this to my attention and for checking out the site  I will have that page up soon and linked properly. Cheers.



Anytime and I enjoyed my stay there and bookmarked it since I love the sounds you have out there and might be interesting for some future workstuff. I saw btw that on the soundbanks page that you have Serum listed, but you have not released yet any banks for Serum I assume, but planning to do that? And do you work with a newsletter to keep (potential new  ) customers in the loop about new releases? (couldn't find it on the page)


----------

